# Schweine Haxen Recipe



## bbq roadshow (Nov 27, 2008)

:chef:Schweine Haxen is a Germen - Bavaria meal that uses front pig leg, bone-in. I want to prepare this on a rotisserie grill for 50 people. I will serve this with sauerkraut. I would appreciate any recipe or preperation help.

Is there a special recipe for German BBQ Chicken? :beer:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't recall much grilled food in Germany outside of various wurst and Octoberfest. Certainly lots of rotisserie chicken though. Trucks with rotisserie set ups in the back would transit the neighborboods in the late afternoons selling quick dinners.

It was pretty basic rotisserie chicken. Salt, pepper, thyme and that nice drippings basting the birds on lower racks. Wienerwald made a good roitsserie chicken too.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

I seen the Schweinehaxen done two basic ways

- braised then roasted
- roast only

+ the stewed in sauerkraut method.

personally I prefer the braised then roasted - I think it comes out a bit more on the tender side.

>>bbq chicken
not a lot of German families grill at home. where we lived you had to have a special permit (air pollution... smoke bothering the neighbors...)


----------



## bbq roadshow (Nov 27, 2008)

I plan on cooking it rotisseri syle alot like chicken. I use a salt, water, butter and Apple Cider base on it giving it a unique flavor. 

Most of the material I have read says to cut the skin and fat without getting into the meat of the Schweinehaxen. Front or Back of the leg?

Maybe a special Sauerkraut recipe would help to make this meal more authentic. Any special sauerkraut recipe's for Sauerkraut?

Test cooking this will be interesting.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

my austrian uncle who lives in in wasserburg, germany grilled chicken and pork belly and sausages. and pork chops for us once

the marinade was reddish orange like tandoori!

im guessing it was onion garlic paprika and some ketchup or tomato paste maybe soem herbs like rosemary, marjoram or thyme.... and some oil and some lemon juice


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I would think Roasted, Basted and cooked for a few hours would have it falling off the bone


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I used to be sous chef at a German restaurant. We did our schweinehaxen roasted low and slow with just s&p on the small bit of exposed meat. Our roasted chicken was done using a paprika brine.


----------



## bbq roadshow (Nov 27, 2008)

Some good information. What score pattern would you use, if any? We have a German Festival and we squeeze all the juice out of the kraut and then boil backbone. We use the backbone juice for the kraut. It has been the best I have had. I think this would be a way to make the kraut even better then plain.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>score pattern
diamonds, it's a Bayern thing . . .

Klöße (biggie dumplings) is another favorite side - also cooked in the broth for flavor.


----------



## bbq roadshow (Nov 27, 2008)

I am curious what is Klöße (biggie dumplings)?


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

here's a decent overview:

Klöße - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

